# CD deck for 2000 Subaru Outback



## truffledig (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a 2000 Subaru Outback with original Subaru Type P120 audio set (cassette tape player/radio/weatherband) and optional CD player unit. I play a lot of audio books on tape, and audio books on CD (free from the public library), so it is important to me to keep both tape and CD players. The radio and cassette player work fine.

The CD player will accept a CD, light up saying "CD Tr" for about 6 seconds, then eject the CD without ever locating a track or playing. I have tried several different CDs and have cleaned the CDs. Any suggestions to try to quick fix this?


IF, as I suspect, it is dead, any suggestions? I will take it to the dealer on Friday, but expect to have to replace it and expect the dealer to want a small fortune to do so.
I cannot find any CD players that are not also radios. Can I use one of them and also keep my tape cassette radio unit? I do not find any new tape units. I can get a CD/radio at Best Buy for about $100, plus $50 to install. Is this my best option? 
Thanks


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Search for Crutchfield. Look their selection over.


----------

